# ZebraLight H501W Versus H50-Q5



## BruiseLee (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going on a big backpacking trip in about 6 weeks and the little plastic ridge that locked my old cheapie but decent River Rock headlamp battery compartment broke off, so I find myself in need of a new headlamp.

It seems like the ZebraLights are the hot setup these days. I want to stick with AA if possible since I have a ton of NiMH rechargeables already. Main use would be backpacking and hiking, but I find the headlamp useful for working on cars at night, too.

From what I've gathered here at CPF, most people seem to like the clickie switch, the warmer light, and the less floody beam pattern of the H501W.

But, all these reports of the H501W being susceptible to water damage worries me. The last thing I want to worry about is my headlamp going out after a rain shower when I'm 30 miles from the nearest roadhead.

Right now, I'm leaning towards picking up the H50-Q5. Maybe the switch isn't as convenient, maybe the light quality isn't quite as good, and maybe it's too floody for a lot of situations. But, if it's going to be dependable, I'm willing to deal with those shortcomings. Because those advantages of the newer H501W don't mean squat if the light don't work.

So, should I get the H50-Q5 or the H501W. Or, something else entirely?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 17, 2009)

Tough call with some of the current reports of water problems. Nothing at all wrong with the H50, in fact it is a bit smaller and simpler so some people do prefer that over the clickie anyway.
The only drawback is loosing the neutral tinted LED which is so very nice on the eyes when hiking. Tough call.


----------



## kiwicrunch (Jun 17, 2009)

I have the H501w and it's exceeded my expectations. I haven't tried it in water though and have been reading those threads with some concern. 

If I were in your shoes, I'd wait for the response from ZL that the original poster mentioned in the other thread. Hopefully that will throw some light on whether this is a widespread problem.


----------



## dilbert (Jun 17, 2009)

There is also the H50b, which is a twistie H50 with the 80 degree beam pattern of the H501. You get everything but the warm tint. 

The PT EOS is a good option also, but it uses AAA batteries.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 17, 2009)

The Q5 emitters are a WD color tint. Which (FAIAK) is a shade warmer than the WC... but not as "amber" as the 5A tint.

I love the tint of the WD combined with the H501-Q5 optic lens. Its a very neutral-daylight tint. Its very similar to ambient sunlight on a slightly cloudy day. I think ZL chose wisely, you get the best of both brightness and tint:thumbsup:

I am a fan of twist cap type switches for their bomb proof reliability... so the H50 would be my recommendation, since you are going to be using it in a hostile environment. It hasn't been determined yet how wide spread the H501 water leak problem is.

**edit**
Go for the H50B... the 80 degree flood optic is perfect IMHO.


----------



## BruiseLee (Jun 17, 2009)

dilbert said:


> There is also the H50b, which is a twistie H50 with the 80 degree beam pattern of the H501. You get everything but the warm tint.


The Zebralight H50b-Q5 sounds like a good compromise, but I've never heard of GoingGear.com before. Do they have a good reputation as a safe place to order? I did a quick Google search for the Zebralight H50b-Q5, and the only other place I could find that sells it is a place called TorchWorld.com - in Australia! And GoinGear.com only has 1 left in stock!

Does anyone know of any other reputable place that has the Zebralight H50b-Q5 in stock?


----------



## dilbert (Jun 17, 2009)

I have ordered from them twice and have been very pleased. They have a 10% off CPF code through 6/17 (today).


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 17, 2009)

I have both the H50-Q5 and H501w. Each seems good. I use my H501w headlamp under the OR Gortex wide hat so rain has not harmed it. The H50-Q5 has taken some heavy weather without any protection. I do like the combo that is the H50b. Better WD tinted LED, 80 degree beam and twisty. But oh man that warm tint H501w is nice and the clicky easy. :shrug: So far I am a happy camper with both headlamps and do have a soft spot for the total flood of the standard H50-Q5 :twothumbs

If they ever come out with a H50b with H501 lumens and warm tint they might just get another sale. I still want to check out the reflector ZL if they come out.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 17, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> ...
> 
> I am a fan of twist cap type switches for their bomb proof reliability... so the H50 would be my recommendation, since you are going to be using it in a hostile environment. ...



as far as the water issue I can think it is as bad as a couple threads... i find it hard to believe that with a proper inspection of the 'boot' reasurance could be gained... 

while i know twisty switches seem to be mechically more reliable... my personal experience has been completely the opposite... I have never had one of my clicky lights fail on me... where I have had MULT. twist switches fail on me from brands... 

Anyone else have this experience? :candle:


----------



## yowzer (Jun 17, 2009)

I went with the h50 because I felt that the wider beam would be better for in-camp task lighting. I'll probably get a 85 degree model sometime, but I've been quite satisfied with the h50.


----------



## Egsise (Nov 25, 2009)

My 1y 4m old son thinks H50 rocks!


----------



## Penguin (Nov 27, 2009)

too adorable


----------



## NoFair (Nov 27, 2009)

Great video:twothumbs

My daughter also love her lights and insists on wearing a headlamp in the pulk when we are skiing after dark


----------



## yowzer (Nov 27, 2009)

Do zombie threads on CPF go "Baaaaatteries...."? 

Anyways, I finally broke down and picked up a H501w, and it showed up today. Some observations after playing with it a bit:

H50 pros:
A little bit smaller and lighter.
Better water resistance (I haven't actually tested it, and as long as they both stand up to heavy rain, that's all I really need.)
Wider beam better for lighting up an area when sitting on a table/shelf/rock/whatever.

H501w pros:
Easier to use one-handed when it's on your head.
Narrower beam means less glare when it's on your head.

I _thought _my H50 had a nice white tint until I did a side-by-side with the 501, where it immediately started looking sickeningly blue. The problem with a good neutral white tint is that it makes everything else look bad. 

The 50's tint holds up better compared to my NW Quark... XR-E 5A and XP-E 5A are not the same tint. The XP one is much redder. Works fine outdoors, but I don't care for it indoors. The XR-E one, on the other hand, is great in both settings.


Summary: So far, the 501 looks like it's a better headlamp, the 50 a better task light. And if Zebralight ever makes a H50w, .


----------



## MK9 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have been playing around with the ZL H50w. 
I'm really trying to like it but it is an effort. The 120 degree flood makes it useless for any distance beyond 5 yards. I set up camp in the backyard with my 8 year old lastnight. It worked well in setting up a small 2 person tent but that is on the 60 lumen setting. 
I was able to read at the lowest (2.3 lumens) but that was because the book was 10 inches from my face. When I sit in a chair with the book on my lap the lumens setting has to be bumped up to medium (11 lumens) then it'll work.
Walking through my garage at night is a full brightness situtation. Where as with my AA2 Quark's 22 Lumens works perfect.
Turning it on and off is a two handed operation. One handed operation will turn the light on it's axis without turning on the light. But that is very good for adjusting light without affecting the illumination.
Up to 10 inches away the lowest setting works. 
Anything past 2 feet from my face medium.
Up to 5 yards full setting.
Being a half full person I can see the benefits of this light; 
A floody, close up task light.
Having said that (for me) I think the 80 degree flood and the 3.3, 18 and 96 lumens of the H501 would be the better Zebralight. Which may be why they are discontinuing the 120 degree flood.

I will most likely exchange my H50w for a H501.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 1, 2010)

H50 is too diffused.


----------

